# Minecraft Server 1.8.8 and FreeBSD 10.1



## meirick (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I try to run a Minecraft server on a FreeBSD 10.2. I have a permission issue. I am running FreeBSD in a VM Esxi 6.0, and install the VMware tools. No problem. The minecraft server 1.8.8 was installed following this "old" tutorials : http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Tutorials/FreeBSD_startup_script


```
root@MinecraftServer:/usr/local/etc/rc.d # service minecraft status
env: /usr/local/etc/rc.d/minecraft: Permission denied
```

I change the permission to 0777 of the /usr/local/etc/rc.d/minecraft folder without success.


```
root@MinecraftServer:/usr/local/etc/rc.d # ls -l
total 44
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  368 Dec 13 13:13 mdnsd
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  484 Dec 13 13:13 mdnsresponderposix
drwxrwxrwx  4 root  wheel  512 Apr  3 16:04 minecraft
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  820 Dec 13 12:30 tcsd
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  27377 Jun 17  2015 vmware-tools.sh
root@MinecraftServer:/usr/local/etc/rc.d # cd minecraft/
root@MinecraftServer:/usr/local/etc/rc.d/minecraft # ls -l
total 40
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  2 Apr  3 17:16 banned-ips.json
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  2 Apr  3 17:16 banned-players.json
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  180 Apr  3 17:07 eula.txt
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  512 Apr  3 17:16 logs
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root  wheel  2143 Apr  3 15:58 minecraft
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  2 Apr  3 17:16 ops.json
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  729 Apr  3 17:16 server.properties
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  2 Apr  3 17:16 usercache.json
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  2 Apr  3 16:04 whitelist.json
drwxr-xr-x  7 root  wheel  512 Apr  3 17:18 world
```

If I start manualy the minecraft server by

```
/usr/local/bin/java -Xmx1024M -Xmx1024M -jar /srv/minecraft/minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar

[09:59:12] [Server thread/INFO]: Starting minecraft server version 1.8.8
[09:59:12] [Server thread/INFO]: Loading properties
[09:59:12] [Server thread/INFO]: Default game type: SURVIVAL
[09:59:12] [Server thread/INFO]: Generating keypair
[09:59:12] [Server thread/INFO]: Starting Minecraft server on *:25565
[09:59:12] [Server thread/INFO]: Using default channel type
[09:59:12] [Server thread/WARN]: Failed to load user banlist:
java.io.FileNotFoundException: banned-players.json (No such file or directory)
  at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method) ~[?:1.7.0_80]
  at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:146) ~[?:1.7.0_80]
  at com.google.common.io.Files.newReader(Files.java:86) ~[minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at mb.g(SourceFile:124) ~[minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at kn.z(SourceFile:99) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at kn.<init>(SourceFile:25) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at ko.i(SourceFile:172) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.run(SourceFile:421) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745) [?:1.7.0_80]
[09:59:12] [Server thread/WARN]: Failed to load ip banlist:
java.io.FileNotFoundException: banned-ips.json (No such file or directory)
  at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method) ~[?:1.7.0_80]
  at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:146) ~[?:1.7.0_80]
  at com.google.common.io.Files.newReader(Files.java:86) ~[minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at mb.g(SourceFile:124) ~[minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at kn.y(SourceFile:91) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at kn.<init>(SourceFile:27) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at ko.i(SourceFile:172) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.run(SourceFile:421) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745) [?:1.7.0_80]
[09:59:12] [Server thread/WARN]: Failed to load operators list:
java.io.FileNotFoundException: ops.json (No such file or directory)
  at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method) ~[?:1.7.0_80]
  at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:146) ~[?:1.7.0_80]
  at com.google.common.io.Files.newReader(Files.java:86) ~[minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at mb.g(SourceFile:124) ~[minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at kn.A(SourceFile:107) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at kn.<init>(SourceFile:29) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at ko.i(SourceFile:172) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.run(SourceFile:421) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745) [?:1.7.0_80]
[09:59:12] [Server thread/WARN]: Failed to load white-list:
java.io.FileNotFoundException: whitelist.json (No such file or directory)
  at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method) ~[?:1.7.0_80]
  at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:146) ~[?:1.7.0_80]
  at com.google.common.io.Files.newReader(Files.java:86) ~[minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at mb.g(SourceFile:124) ~[minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at kn.C(SourceFile:123) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at kn.<init>(SourceFile:30) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at ko.i(SourceFile:172) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at net.minecraft.server.MinecraftServer.run(SourceFile:421) [minecraft_server.1.8.8.jar:?]
  at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:745) [?:1.7.0_80]
[09:59:12] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing level "world"
[09:59:18] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing start region for level 0
[09:59:21] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing spawn area: 4%
[09:59:22] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing spawn area: 8%
[09:59:23] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing spawn area: 12%
[09:59:24] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing spawn area: 23%
[09:59:25] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing spawn area: 28%
[09:59:26] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing spawn area: 34%
[09:59:28] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing spawn area: 39%
[09:59:29] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing spawn area: 44%
[09:59:30] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing spawn area: 51%
[09:59:32] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing spawn area: 57%
[09:59:33] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing spawn area: 66%
[09:59:34] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing spawn area: 76%
[09:59:35] [Server thread/INFO]: Preparing spawn area: 90%
[09:59:36] [Server thread/INFO]: Done (23.326s)! For help, type "help" or "?"
```

I think is OK.

Could someone help me?

Thanks.

Meirick


----------



## Ordoban (Apr 4, 2016)

Could you post /usr/local/etc/rc.d/minecraft please?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 4, 2016)

meirick said:


> I change the permission to 0777 of the /usr/local/etc/rc.d/minecraft folder without success.


This is NEVER a solution. Do not, ever, simply set the permissions to 777.


----------



## junovitch@ (May 4, 2016)

You probably should install the actual games/minecraft-server port instead of untarring it from some random website and grabbing a startup script from some random DynDNS link (whois(1) says it's broadband -- is that someone's house?)


----------



## PacketMan (May 8, 2016)

junovitch@ said:


> You probably should install the actual games/minecraft-server port ....



I have done this a few times using the actual port, followed the instructions after the port is built and have never had an issue.


----------

